# ....il foglio bianco e la macchia nera....



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2012)

View attachment 4486
Una volta, un maestro fece una macchiolina nera nel centro di un bel foglio di carta bianco e poi lo mostrò agli allievi.“Che cosa vedete?”, chiese.
“Una macchia nera!”, risposero in coro.
“Avete visto tutti la macchia nera che è piccola piccola”, ribatté il maestro, “e nessuno ha visto il grande foglio bianco”.
“La vita è una serie di momenti: il vero successo sta nel viverli tutti.
Non rischiare di perdere il grande foglio bianco per inseguire una macchiolina nera.
Perché il grande foglio bianco è la tua isola, ed è proprio davanti a te!
Così sono gli uomini: capaci solo di vedere le macchie nere, non sanno riconoscere l’immenso foglio bianco che è la loro vita.
Tutti noi dovremmo essere, invece, consapevoli, che, nonostante le macchie nere della nostra esistenza, c’è, anche se nascosto, un bel foglio bianco, simbolo della vita, che vale sempre la pena di essere vissuta”.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Spiegami porco cazzo perchè mi ostino a vedere in questo forum un foglio bianco...e ci sono persone che si ostinano a spaccarmi i maroni perchè non vedo la macchia nera...alla fine mi stufo..metto un dito al centro del foglio alla cazzo di cane...e come va a finire...ecco il conte ha sporcato con un dito nero...il foglio bianco! Cosa non si fa pur di dar ragione alle persone...cosa non si fa!


----------

